# What Hay Moisture Tester do you use?



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Which one would you suggest, Delmhorst or Farmex tester for my next one. I have been using a HMT2 Farmex and may want to change this time around.

Thanks,

HHH


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ive never used a Farmex tester, we got two Delmhorst FX-2000 hand probes, and work well for us

For in-cabs we got the one you get with JD or NH on it, they work pretty well for in-cabs


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

I think they make them for alot of the folks to include New Holland. Mine is on the fritz and the temperature is not working correctly. Probably need to get a new one. Has anyone ever had this problem and could you fix it without buying a new one...I cleaned the tip and it did not help. Two year old.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I have never had the problem until this year. It is a Farmex sold thru NH. I cleaned the tip on mine as well. I thinking of trying a Delmhorst and send mine in for repairs. I would like to have another as well. Mine is only on its third season as well. Itr says it calibrates.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Have a Farmex mounted on the tractor and a handheld Delmhorst portable for checking windrows.I could not vision not having either.


----------



## readytohay (Jun 3, 2008)

We use a Koster tester it cooks the water out then weigh it it is always 1-2 points to my hay samples takes a little bit to test but very accurate,the havest tec in my baler is ok but cant always trust it.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We use a Delmhorst both in cab and for a probe. Seems to be a good guide to go by.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

This will be my first year with a Delmhorst in baler tester. Any suggestions for use?


----------



## 9520Deere (Jul 3, 2008)

I have one from NH the probe type, can never seem to get it below 14.4% Are they not capible of showing if the hay is 9% or 13%?


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a delmhorst back in the 90's lasted three years bought a cheap $100 one and it lasted four years was closer to hay samples then the delmhorst then went to the skin method where if you can skin the stem with your thumb or finger nail it is to wet if you can't skin more than a couple of stems it pretty close to 14 or 15 maybe 16% and I am baling with a big square thats close enough, have had less trouble with hay heating and customers are happier too.


----------



## Daner (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a JD probe tester...works ok....but i allways do the twist test before bailing.

I have never heard of a tester In the bailer or tractor


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

9520Deere said:


> I have one from NH the probe type, can never seem to get it below 14.4% Are they not capible of showing if the hay is 9% or 13%?


The handheld Farmex testers do not read below 14.5% moisture. On big square bales, be sure to test at least 5 different spots in the bale. As you get to the center of the bale, you'll typically find higher moisture readings. This is caused by the density of the bale, and may not be real accurate. Most readings in the first and last 1/3 of the bale are accurate, the center 1/3 may not be.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

It's like anything else - you need to know what you're doing, and when you're doing things right, you need to know what the tester says, and that it's consitent. I know the testers have kept us from baling some hay already, and sometimes we have ignored what they say. We have 3 farmex baler testers and one hand-held version...... the handheld didn't work when we got it, it read 14.5% all the time - even when you dipped the probe in a bucket of water..... Took it back to the dealer, and they sent it out to be fixed.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We use a Delmhorst hay tester. It has a testing range from 6 to 40%


----------

